# UTV Live tonight at 10.30



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi 

Family members keep ringing me telling me this programme on tonight reporting on how treatment in NI is behind everywhere else.

Might be worth watching.

Boo


----------



## MissusC (Oct 15, 2013)

Anyone catch the program? I didn't but curious what they said.


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

They were just talking about how we only get 1 go at IVF in NI but rest of UK 3 goes and Stormont are looking into it.

Also a wee bit about new technology at Origin which improves success rates.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Missus c

I watched it on utv player. There has been a bill sent to stormont about it. Fingers crossed it gets passed. 

Jillyhen


----------

